# Critique Akbar please :)



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Wanted to show an updated photo of him stacked. He's 24 almost 25 weeks (5 1/2 months). Weighs 66.4lbs. This wasn't the most even ground and the lighting sucked, hope you can critique him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well you know what I think )) or maybe I'll remind you) I'm read for him ! The weekend is coming up I'll even pay air fare,,ya may not get him back tho)))))))) nice stack by the way!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdHe's 24 almost 25 weeks (5 1/2 months). Weighs 66.4lbs.


5.5 months and 66.4 pounds?!!! OMG!! My Aslan is a midget!!!







He is 9 months and probably 50 pounds right now.
















Anyhow, I think Akbar is just perfect, gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

What a great looking boy! Are you planning to show him later on, Missy?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Love this young male's head and pigment. I think he's absolutely gorgeous Missy. I'll be looking forward to the comments of those that know how to critique. He's going to be a big boy like my Laos.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Missy I am no pro but I think he is AWESOME
love him 
Can you send him to me


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Stunning!!! Perfect to me.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Very nice conformation structure. If you go and look back to the pre extreme days of both the German and American German Shepherds, you will see dogs winning in the ring that looks like this. 
I don't know your dog but I bet he is fast and agile and jumps well. This is because he has CORRECT structure for the breed and not this popular conformation of today. You have a very nice looking dog!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is very nice!!!







And I don't like sables. Really I don't.
















I am no expert but I agree with Cliff, he is very nice!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

He's beautiful! And big!! He looks so grown up for under six months!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

What a beautiful puppy! Can I have him?? 

Seriously, he is a very nice puppy. Beautiful breed type, noble head, nice earset. Correct front and rear angulation. Steep in the croup.








I have a job for him.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I love his color and bone.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Slightly stretched young male with excellent secondary sex characteristics. High withers, very short croup that is slightly steep. He looks to be nicely balanced with very good angulation front and rear. Excellent pigment and color. He is a bit soft on his pasterns. Gorgeous face and ear set with nice dark eyes.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well Missy, I have to be honest with you.. he is a very poor representation of the breed.. that said, I will offer to take him off your hands. I know, I know, I am really doing you a service.

HAHAHAHA........ JUST KIDDING!!!


Akbar is sooooooooooooo GORGOUS!!! ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!!

One of my all time favorites!!!

He really does make me swoon.. such a gorgous sable boy!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

He's LOVELY! The only thing I don't care for right now (and I'm most positive it's an age thing) is that he is down in the pasterns.

That is one beautiful baby!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He is heavy but not tall, at least not yet...


----------

